# Gute private Homepages



## herzigovina (25. April 2001)

Hi zusammen, ich bin gerade dabei an meiner eigenen Homepage zu basteln und möchte mir gerne Anregungen holen. (Nichts kopieren!) Kennt wer sehr gute private Homepages, die es sich lohnt, anzusehen?? Lieben Dank und schönen Mittwoch, Herzigovina


----------



## SunBurner2k (25. April 2001)

Hm, ich würd dir mal empfehlen, einfach mal durchs netz zu surfen, wahllos Links anklicken und so. Du landest schneller als du denkst auf guten Seiten, wo du dir inspirationen her holen kannst.


----------



## Klon (25. April 2001)

Raten kann ich dir leider zu keiner speziellen da ich sehr viele gute kenne, schau dir einfach mal ein paar bei http://www.deformat.de an.

ABRATEN kann ich dir von allen Tips und Tricks die auf http://www.web-netz.de stehen, die Page ist reine Geldmacherei, mit Hilfe oder wirklich guten Tips hat das da nix zutun (nur falls du da mal landen solltest)

Best wishes, 
Klon


----------



## Jarod (25. April 2001)

am besten schaust du dir gute aber auch net so gute
pages! fehler erkennen, heisst nämlich das man sie
nicht selber wiederholt! 
(oder es nicht tun sollte..heheh)

also.. die grossen webspace anbieter bisl absurfen

--> http://www.tripod.de
--> http://www.exit.de

einfach da bisl rumsurfen und die (meist) negativ
beispiele anschauen..

aber .. geschmäcker sind verschieden... 

greetz


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (26. April 2001)

http://www.derbauer.de   kennt fast jeder


----------



## Klon (26. April 2001)

Also wenns um Flash geht kann ich von Bauer nur abraten da die einfach zu dickaufgetragen ham, die Page platzt vor effects, also da is http://www.shocker.de besser, es passt da einfach alles zusammen (music, fx, gfx, Inhalt), ausser dem ist der Autor xtrem hilfsbereit und wirklich locker drauf.

Referenzen zählen mehr als die eigene Seite.

But i already said that:
http://www.deformat.de - german designers basecamp

Schau die Portfolios an, einfach alle, oder die wo nen eigenen großen Linkbutton haben. Auch der Autor der Page, Lars, ist super hilfsbereit, im Forum dort (is noch in Arbeit) werden bald nen Haufen sehr professionelle Leute sein.

Greets
[Editiert von Klon am 26.04.2001 um 14:28]


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (26. April 2001)

nur das im intro 3-4 mal sein name steht =) dies echt besser


----------



## Mark (18. Mai 2001)

Die besten Seiten findest Du z.B., wenn Du über den 
Metatron Award Index http://www.metatron-index.de/ eines der Awardprogramme aussuchst und dort die Gewinnerlisten durchforstest.


----------

